# 2009 CMS Fee schedule for Nuc's and echos



## luvsgoofey (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi all, 

has anyone heard anything regarding medicare cutting the revenue for nuclear cardiolite and echo's? 
This is becoming a nightmare with the new codes and revenue.  It would appear that the Cardiology world is going to be taking a financial hit. 
If anyone has any informaiton and would like to share please please please let me know.  thanks you.


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Dec 8, 2008)

In New Jersey it is a 24.77% hit on echos and a 8.92% hit on nuclears.  I suppose they think the 2% increase in E&M and the 4% increase in caths will make up for it (it won't!).  

Cardiologists have to do some real economizing and think about strategy.


----------

